# QDM Club Dawsonville Needs Members



## Edwards (Jun 30, 2013)

We have been QDM for the last 5 years.  We see more and more deer every year.  With a great buck killed last year.  We have just shy of 1100 acres in downtown Dawsonville.  Of the 1100 acres, we about 300 acres of bow only tracts.  There is a campsite on the property without water and power.  We will have around 30 members.  In the past, I have never seen more than 16 hunters at a time.  It is a pin in/pin out system.  First come first serve.  We also have a huge bear population.  We have around 20 food plots and run feeders in the off the season.  There are also several established mineral sites on the property.  We do have a no guest policy.  You can get a single membership for $450 or you can pay $500 and bring your spouse or children with you.  You are allowed 2 bucks and 3 does per season.  If you bring your spouse or children there kill with go towards you limit.  There is also an abundance of turkeys on the property too.  If you would like a full copy of the rules or see the property please PM me and we can make arrangements.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 30, 2013)

Is this timber land or private property?


----------



## Edwards (Jun 30, 2013)

This is Timber land.  But it does have several hard wood bottoms that run through it.  It was select cut two years ago.


----------



## Edwards (Jun 30, 2013)

It is around the dump and backs up to veterans memorial park.  It also runs over to clayton chester road and up to shoal creek building supply.


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you post pics of the mentioned buck killed last year?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 30, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 1, 2013)

You say 30 on 1100 acres?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 2, 2013)

I sent you a PM never got a response back.


----------



## monty2430 (Jul 3, 2013)

Please forward club rules. Would like to see property soon. How many spots are open? Are there any hogs on the property and what size bucks are typically taken for the club's program? Thanks.


----------



## Edwards (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry guys I am out of town right now and don't get to check often.  I have answered all PM's.  Here is a link to our club website.  http://amicalolaheadhunters.webs.com/
All the rules are posted here.  Last years pics did not get posted but I will see what I can do to get a pic of last years big deer.  Thanks


----------



## GAbird (Jul 5, 2013)

PM sent regarding any members willing to sub-lease turkey rights for 2014 if your club allows.


----------



## rwagner (Jul 25, 2013)

are there any spots still open


----------



## ted3655 (Aug 16, 2013)

If you still need members call me at 706-974-8909 Ted


----------



## PaulWal (Aug 27, 2013)

Interested if still available spots my# 7706164301


----------



## Edwards (Aug 28, 2013)

The club is full.  Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## ted3655 (Dec 27, 2013)

*2014 membership*

Can you let me know if you have any openings for 2014?

Thanks!

Ted Martin
706-974-8909


----------



## headpig (Jan 29, 2014)

Need a good place close.let me know if you any openings,thanks


----------



## RayADavis (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi I'm Ray in Buford,Ga. I am looking for a hunting club close to home. My wife likes to hunt with me but she don't like to kill anything. 

Ray
470-655-8271


----------

